# Eryiedes' D20 Saga Edition Star Wars Rebellion Era Trilogy



## Eryiedes

The Long Dark Night - Eryiedes D20 Saga Edition Star Wars Rebellion Era Trilogy

So WotC has decided to drops its licence with Lucasarts for sales of the Star Wars D20 products.
I decided if they weren'y going to make anymore guide books I should check a few of them out.....ya never know.
Low and behold not ALL of these products (released as a "swan song" act) completely blow....some of 'em are even pretty good, which brings me to my point.
Will there be anymore Star Wars oriented gaming products?
Couldn't tell you.....but the Rebellion Era book was nice addition...so nice it inspired this new thread.

Mature Players ONLY....if violence and obsenity is offensive to you...then this is NOT the game for you!
That being said;

Set in the year 1BBY, in the Star Wars galactic sector known as The Periphery of the Outer Rim Terretories.
The Frontier is a fringe area on the edge of The Corperate Sector space.
Originally based on and incorperating elements of TSR's Star Frontiers game.
The players hire onto the crew of a independant transport concern during the waning days of The Dark Times.
Imperial trade restrictions force the spacehounds of the good ship "Barq's has Bite" (named after an old Trilon Mining Barque) into a course of action that will determine the balance of power in the sector for decades to come.
Fate strands them on the edge of the galaxy on the eve of civil war.
They will either help the crew to succeed (if light) or cause them to fail (if dark) while participating in the unfolding galatic intrigue.
Ultimately....they will either join the Rebellion, or become the Inquisitorum.

Designed for 4 players at 5th level of ability.
Design your own hero(ine)...32 generation points for scores.
The goal is to have a game that quickly reaches prestige levels,
No Jedi (or Sith) classes permitted...only four jedi roam the galaxy at this time and two of those will be dead in less than five years!
Era race restrictions apply....no Kamino Clones, no Ewoks, no Vong, no Sathar, no Jawa, etc...
Star Frontiers races to be permitted; Yazirian, Saurian, Dralasite, Vrusk
Starting cash at 10000 credits....but due to era restrictions even most licenced equipment is completely illegal....only 5% may be retained as cash.
Other than that, anything goes!

Maptools to be used for all mapping and rolling considerations.
Some form of audio conferencing is a nessessity...to be discussed in thread by assembled group.
One day a week to be the frequency of gaming sessions, 4 hrs or so long with an intermission....to be dicussed anong assembled players.
No limit on posts as long as you don't take 3 pages to describe how you pulled out your pistol.
Basic or Casual players will not be turned away....participate at your own level.
Character cameos by Saga storyline protagonists.....classic star Wars storyline....dynamic interaction.
Players may possibly alter the outcome of the movie trilogy.
I will post the Barq's crew npc's as interest increases.

Main Movie Crawl:

Years of preparation and planning have paid off for Imperial Moff Nadrine Tantalus.
Though far removed from the greater galactic conflict, The Empire stands poised to release its fury on the peaceful peoples of the Frontier.

Naked against the aggression the coalition watch as one by one, alien worlds are sanctioned, blockaded, invaded and enslaved in the name of Imperial might.
Their children used as fodder, their resources consumed by the dark imperial war machine, their homelands scorched, their freedoms...nothing but a memory.

Emboldened by their victory at The Battle of Toprawa, the Alliance has decided to make a desperate stand at the aquatic world of Triton.
One of only three agro worlds in the entire sector, with one in the hands on The Empire and the other in a state of uprising, whoever controls Triton....contols The Frontier.

Peace & Light (and May the Force be with you....always)


----------



## Taren Nighteyes

Definitely interested!  I vote for any day Monday through Thursday.  Start time of 6:30pm Eastern.

Thanks,

Taren Nighteyes


----------



## Eryiedes

Taren Nighteyes said:


> Definitely interested! I vote for any day Monday through Thursday. Start time of 6:30pm Eastern.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Taren Nighteyes




Most certainly it is officially a weekday game...any thought to your race and class yet?
Any questions and I will be in this thread or the other one.

Peace & Light


----------



## Ftr

I am calling dibs on a scout class character.  Ill email details to you soon.  I vote for myself.  Its only fair.


----------



## Eryiedes

Absolutely.....our first declared PC class.
Just so players will have a frame of reference.....pf the npc's to be used (of which there are 4)

1) Scout (Captain Kir) Human, Taris

2) Scoundrel (Hue Doode) Human, Socorro

3) Soldier (Myk Mylar) Clone/Human, Acropolis (AKA seat of imperial power in the Frontier)

4) Independant Droid (EHM-4D4) Synthdroid, Nar Shadda

Off to get groceries....back within the hour.

Peace & Light


----------



## Eryiedes

So, with Taren and Ftr that leaves two spaces open.....I will have the full crew to post after tommorrows next Shadowfell installment gets added to the game thread.....maybe sunday at the latest.
I will post the ship's stats shortly after that.
Expect that mapping considerations will begin in ernest once a third player joins.
Any questions or queries can be posted in thread.

Peace & Light(sabres)


----------



## Eryiedes

HELLO and WELCOME to "The Middle of the Film".....

Barq's has Bites NPC roster submitted for your viewing pleasure!
(All npc's not subject to PC restrictions governing creation or equipment purchases)

Name: Captain Daviik Kir (Inpsired by a friend of mine)
Race: Human
Background;
-Event: Bankrupt
-World: Taris
-Occupation: Pilot
Class: Scout 5th

STR: (12/+1)
DEX: (12/+1)
CON: (16/+3)
INT: (18/+4)
WIS: (9/-1)
CHA: (12/+1)

SPD: (6 squares)
REF: (16)
FORT: (15)
WILL: (12)

HP: (53)
FP: (7)
DP: (5)
DSP: (_)

ATB: (+3)
ATM: (+4)
ATR: (+4)
GRP: (+4)

Feats:
Race; (Vehicular Combat)
Weapon Proficiencies; (Simple/ Pistols/ Rifles)
Armor Proficiencies; (Light)
Class; (Shake it Off/ Skill Focus - Pilot/ Skill Training - Military Tactics / Point Blank Shot)
Talents; (Fringe Savant/ Evasion/ Acute Sences)

Skills:
-Mechanic (21)
-Stealth (18)
-Gather Information (18)
-Knowledge - Galactic Lore (23)
-Knowledge - Tactics (21)
-Deception (18)
-Climb (18)
-Jump (18)
-Perception (16)
-Survival (16)
-Swim (18)
-Pilot; Space (23)
-Endurance (20)
-Initiative (18)

Languages:
-Galactic Basic
-Sy Bisti

Equipment:
-Cassedine GXT-07 Vintage Armored Flightsuit & Helmet Package
-Utility Belt
-Datapad & Recording Rod
-Droid Caller
-Code Cylinder
-Pledge Stick (1500 Cubits)
-Stunrod with Powerpack
-Merr-Sonn Sporting Blaster Carbine (with Targeting Scope & Retractable Stock and 3 Powerpacks)
-Smuggler's Vest
-Anti-Glare Goggles
-Field Kit
-Tool Kit
-Personal Shield Belt (SR5)
-(2) CEC YM-2800 Limpet Ships (Barq's has Bite & Barq's Too)
-Chystar LSR-01 Custom "MOPAR" Airspeeder
-G-2RD Security Droid
-R8-D8 Astromech Droid
-Wed Treadwell Droid
-EG-6 Power Droid
-J-57 Security Droid

Background Story:

Daviik Auryn Kir had his roots on Taris but his family and their business moved out to the frontier finacial reasons.
He prefered to attend the Imperial Academy, with dreams of seeing the galaxy rather than work for his families transport concern.
It almost paid off but unfortunately, Imperial trade restrictions and civil war destroyed his parents shipping company and they were forced into bankrupcy.
After losing his first ship (a Trilon Mining Barque) belonging to his uncle, to "avoid" prison, he was left with few alternatives stranded on The Zodiac.
It was then that this Academy honors graduate met a (then) priate/smuggler by the name of Heui Doode and it was upon HIS advice that he entered into contract with Nuric Furtz (a used shipdealer with connections to Jabba the Hutt) on Nar Shadda.
The two YM-2800's were in horrible shape and due to an "error" in translation, Daviik had no choice but to pay Jabba's flunky EXACLY what he asked for....NOBODY tells Jabba they are not going to pay!
Now feeling taken by Jabba, betrayed by Heui...absolutely broke...with a pair of junkers that will probably never fly...that he spent nearly the ALL rest of his inheritance on...he discovers Emma in the cargo hold.
The rest (as they say) was history.
It is also Captain Kir's admission that he never would have dated Taundi Wyss had it not been for The Doode.
Looks at the purchace of the CEC transports as the beginning of the end of his "good graces" with The Horrorscope gang and the end of his relationship with its leader.
(She NEVER believed the Jabba the Hutt story and the "sudden" appearance of the bimbo-like Emma was too much for her too take!)
Prefer's to keep the company of his droids and often talks to them like "people" at inappropriate moments.
Wanted Myk as a part of the crew even though the rest were "concerned" about his "Imperial" origins.
Is overprotective of his LSR airspeeder hotrod, thinks of it as extended "family"....never lets anyone drive it.
Favorite weapon is his mind....shuns weapons if at all possible.
Consequently rarely carries one.....(THAT's what Myk is for!)
One of the few remaining members of his family who can genetically trace his roots straight back to the Lhorsan family on Taris during the time of Revan.
Feels somewhat uncomfortable with the "less than legal" work he is forced to take in recent days but justifies it as; "At least I don't work for the Empire."
Is slowly beginning to realize that with the disbanding of Starlaw, the Coalition of Free Worlds mandate to peaceful co-existance in the Frontier no longer exists.
Greatest aspiration was to make "first contact".
Once considered The Frontiers brightest Academy applicant, his regional test scores have yet to be beaten.



Name: Emma (A.K.A.: EHM-4D4 or M-44) (Inspired by Lisa Ryder's android character in that really bad "Friday the 13th in Space" movie)
Race: Synthdroid
Background;
-Event: Conspiracy
-World: Nar Shadda
-Occupation: Academic
Class: Diplomat 3rd/ Independant Droid 4th

STR: (8/-1)
DEX: (10/_)
CON: (NA)
INT: (13/+1)
WIS: (14/+2)
CHA: (16/+3)

SPD: (6 Squares)
REF: (14)
FORT: (12)
WILL: (21)

HP: (50)
FP: (8)
DP: (4)
DSP: (6)

ATB: (+5)
ATM: (+4)
ATR: (+5)
GRP: (+5)

Feats:
Race; (Droid - Heuristic Processor/ Walking Locomotion/ Translator(DC5)/ Poly-Vocabulator/ Hand Appendages(2)/ Prototype Master-Caller)
Weapon Proficiencies; (Rifles)
Class; (Skill Focus - Diplomacy/ Skill Conversion; Gather Information to Skill Focus - Piloting; Space/ Informer)
Talents; (Sapience/ Independant Spirit(+2)/ Soft Reset)


Skills:
-Piloting; Space (22)
-Deception (20)
-Stealth (17)
-Use Computer (18)
-Initiative (17)
-Perception (21)
-Climb (16)
-Jump (16)
-Diplomacy (25)
-Knowledge - Nar Shadda (22)
-Knowledge - Byte (20)
-Knowledge - Galactic Lore (20)

Languages:
-Galactic Basic
-Binary
-Huttese
-Rakatan

Equipment:
-Coveralls & Boots
-Smuggler's Vest
-Utility Belt (Substitute Advanced Repair Kit for Medpac)
-Datapad
-Comlink; Short Range
-Mauren Arms Accelerated Charged Particle Double Barrel Pump-Action Shotgun (20 Dual Loads)
-Bandolier
-Pledge Stick (Forged)(23500 Cubits)
-Code Cylinder (Forged)

Background Story:

EHM has no recollection of anything before the evening that she was discovered by Captain Kir, naked and wounded in the Barq's cargo hold....this does not bother her.
She has unusual data files and knows secret locations hidden in the cityscapes of Nar shadda like no other....this does not bother her either.
Emma can handle a blaster rifle as well as Mr Mylar....(considerably more alarming) but this does not bother her in the slightest iota.
The fact that she didn't even KNOW she was a synthdroid in the first place doesn't seem to register with her at all, sometimes she STILL forgets!
However, the possiblity that her past might catch up to her (and the crew of the Barq's) at any moment and she still won't have a clue as to why....terrifies her beyond all means of ration computation.
Even with a complete set of falsified documents from the ship's "scrounger" (an act she does not take lightly at all) she has yet to trust anyone but but Captain Kir with her secret.
More like a den mother to the wayward crew than a communications specialist and co-pilot...she always seems to know JUST what to say to smooth things once they've gotten rough.
Preventing Myk from killing Doode qualifies her to be the hardest working crewmember on the ship....easily the HIGHEST paid member of the crew, she has yet to spend a single cubit!
May come across as distant to others in an attempt to cover up her artificial nature....pretends to have "human" frailties.
Recent flashes of memory have lead her to believe the nature of her "reprogramming" may have been voluntary.
Has the crew and droids of the Barq's has Bite at her beck and call....quite literally in fact.
Is upset her model was built with with an "unproportioned" chest yet is the first to exploit the effect of large mammeries on mammals....must have sports support regardless of circumstances.
Dislikes the "Damsel in Distress" routine she is always asked to play.
Not afriad to put "foot to ass" for her crew when the chips are down has earned her great respect from the ship's leatherneck, Myk Mylar.
Prides herself on the fact that she can reign in Doode with a whisper when Daviik needs to yell, Myk would need a pistol and the rest of the galaxy hasn't a prayer!
No one in the crew has managed to gather up the courage to ask her why she hates Trandoshans so much or why she can even cause military-grade droids to "forget" she is even in the room?


Name: Heui Doode (Inspired by that sneaky Ol' No#7 recipe and a head full o' bad ideas...)
Race: Human
Background;
-Event: Exile
-World: Socorro
-Occupation: Criminal
Class: Scoundrel 5th

STR: (10/_)
DEX: (14/+2)
CON: (12/+1)
INT: (14/+2)
WIS: (12/+1)
CHA: (13/+1)

SPD: (6 Squares)
REF: (17)
FORT: (13)
WILL: (14)

HP: (40)
FP: (7)
DP: (5)
DSP: (1)

ATB: (+3)
ATM: (+3)
ATR: (+5)
GRP: (+5)

Feats:
Race; (Light Armor Proficiency)
Weapon Proficiencies; (Simple/ Pistols)
Class; (Point Blank Shot/ Quickdraw/ Dodge/ Mele Defence)
Talents; (Knack/ Fortune's Favor/ Find Openings)

Skills:
-Gather Information (18)
-Survival (18)
-Deception (18)
-Acrobatics (19)
-Initiative (18)
-Perception (18)
-Persuasion (18)
-Climb (17)
-Stealth (19)
-Disguise (18)
-Pilot; Space (19)
-Knowledge - Galactic Lore (21)
-Knowledge - Socorro (20)

Languages:
-Galactic Basic
-Socorran

Equipment:
-Thor Grimm's Custom Armored Flightsuit & Helmet Package
-Utility Belt
-Quickdraw Holster (Scattergun)
-Chest Holster (Tof Soren)
-Hip Holster (Stunrod)
-(2) Code cylinders (1 Forged)
-(2) Cred chips (1 Forged)(Both are Empty)
-Vintage clothing & Boots
-Death Sticks (Single Case) 
-Smuggler's Vest
-Bandolier
-Stunrod with Powerpack
-Tof soren Slugthrower Pistol (with Silencer & Targeting Scope and (10) Magazines)
-Triple Barrel Sawed-Off Pistol Grip Snub Scattergun (30 Shells)
-Personal Shield Belt (SR5)
-(180 Colonial Cubits)

Background Story:

Heui is less of an "active" crewmember and more like a "stray animal" that refuses to leave...regardless of his location, he always seems a bit "out of place".
Dresses like a swashbuckler of yesteryear.
An ill-fated romance with the cousin of a Soccorran Warlord, Vin Rjen earned him a death sentence and exile from his homeworld. (Although Mylar suggests it had MORE to do with his taste of clothing)
If not fighting with Myk over crazy "conspiracies" about the Empire and other "legendary myths"...he would be doing nothing at all!
Originally was a member of The Horrorscope swoop gang shortly after arriving on The Zodiac before joining the Barq's crew.
Introduced Daviik to Taundi Wyss....then time enforcer and now leader of the Horrorscope.
Was accused by Taundi of sabotaging the "deal" when the second YM-2800 could never be made operational at the same time as the other one.
Whether you are looking for Death Sticks or a 'recently fired and only dropped once" blaster, he is most likely to find it for you.
Personally responsible for getting the crew some of its more "memorable" jobs.....considered to be the one most likely consealing a weapon out of anyone in the crew.
Even though he has been know to stretch the truth a little bit from time to time the crew usually tolerate his attitude and manerisms...he has never abandoned them, ESPECIALLY once he has landed them all in hot water.
Is considered a "bad" pilot when in reality it is Daviik's opinion that he flies better than most Academy senior students.
Known to become flustered around Emma.
Is "unusually" well travelled for simple smuggler....has tales of places most people have never heard of and in all likelihood never will!
Has been known to "disappear" without a word to the others in the presence of the authorities despite that he rarely has "genuine" cause to do so.
Swears constantly....rarely, if EVER, completes a thought without profanity laced through it....swears even MORE in his native language.
Switches to his native tongue when scared, angry or excited and poor ol' Emma is stuck translating till he can manage to calm himself down again.
Seems incapable of accumulating savings of any sort...claims galactic banking and finance is simply another level of the same conspiracy.
Heui Doode isn't even his real name but no one cares to or has even thought of asking him what it actually is.


Name: Myk Mylar (Inspired by a Clone Trooper on the cover of the videogame Star Wars Battlefront II)
Race: Human - Clone
Background;
-Event: Marooned
-World: Acropolis
-Occupation: Military
Class: Soldier 5th

STR: (16/+3)
DEX: (12/+1)
CON: (12/+1)
INT: (13/+1)
WIS: (9/-1)
CHA: (8/-1)

SPD: (4 Squares)
REF: (21)
FORT: (19)
WILL: (11)

HP: (60)
FP: (7)
DP: (5)
DSP: (3)

ATB: (+5)
ATR: (+6)
ATM: (+8)
GRP: (+8)

Feats:
Race; (Imperial Military Training)
Weapon Proficiencies; (Simple/ Pistols/ Rifles/ Advanced Mele - Vibroblade)
Armor Proficiencies; (Light/ Medium)
Class; (Rapid Shot/ Coordinated Attack/ Blaster Barrage)
Talents; (Armor Mastery/ Armored Defence/ Spring the Trap)

Skills:
-Survival (16)
-Treat Injury (16)
-Endurance (20)
-Ride (18)
-Initiative (18)
-Climb (20)
-Jump (20)
-Pilot; Ground (18)
-Knowledge - Acropolis (18)

Languages:
-Galactic Basic
-Military Gesture

Equipment:
-Custom Katarn Armor (Green Highlights)
-Blastech DC-17m IWS (with Sniper Rifle Attachment and (3) Powerpacks)
-(2) Blastech DC-15s Blaster Pistol Sidearms (with Targeting Scopes and (1) Powerpack)
-Clone Commando Utility Belt
-Clone Commando Field Kit
-Concussion Grenades (1 Anti-V/ 1Anti-P)
-(2) DEMP Grenades
-Thermal Detonator
-Code cylinder (Forged)
-Pledge Stick (Forged)(1050 Cubits)
-Hip Holster
-Star Devil Vibroblade with Powerpack
-Commando Tanto

Background Story:

Originally a prototype for a discontinued model of eugenically perfect clone commando, Myk Mylar was on the vanguard of the push into the untamed terrtories of The Frontier.
As a member of their elite Saurid Squad, they lead the assault during the first pacification of Jarra...it would become known as the first military miscalculation of their enemy.
The Empire lost 150000 men, droids and clones in the routing that followed...Myk was one of the first of those casualties.
Eventually he was discovered by the native Jaril...the very tribe that wiped out his unit...only instead of execution, they took him into their community, homes and hearts.
All Myk had ever known was a life of warfare and blood...but now he had a chance at peace and happiness and for the first time Myk felt contented.
No longer a slave to his eugenically "induced" state of homocidal rage...he finally knew joy.
He knew however that the Empire would return and once they did, they would destroy the peace loving chumzune tribes.
He protested to the elders and was ultimately told the Jaril's secret...that they were race of powerful force adepts who were once tricked by the darkside and now, who's only power was to see their own death's.
They too knew of the truth in Myk's words but they refused to flee from their land.
The evening of the bombardment, the Chumzune shaman came to Myk in the night and brought his weapons and armor...a gesture expressly forbidden by their culture.
He bade Myk to don his old tools of war and use them to get a group of Jaril children safely away before the attack began.
with heavy heart he did as was asked of him and with the first light of dawn, watched as the entire valley of dunes was reduced to a craters of molten glass from orbit.
Mylar vowed vengence upon any who participated in the attack and infiltrating the Imperial regiments on Jarra, he became "The Rogue Trooper"
Guerilla warfare, escape and evasion tactics or straight up assassination he became a one-man vendetta against the imperial effort....the peace he longed to return to forever taken from him, he surrendered to his clone rage.
Has the distinction of the "highest posted bounty" for capture reward among the crew at 15000 Imperial dataries, dead or alive.
(Warlord Vin Rjen once offered 5000 duranium cubits for Doode once, but as fate would have it he was worth MORE to the Barq's crew "intact"...but that was as close as he EVER came to solving the "Doode problem"!)
Was responsible for rewiring the nav computer of the star destroyers "Punitive" and "Overlord" to collide with the Jaril star upon jumping to hyperspace for their responsibility in murdering his "family" and destroying their sacred dunes.
Unfortunately his clone aggression wasn't satisfied as easily as his thirst for revenge....he could have followed to teachings of the chumzune tribes and followed the path of peace to quench his desire for violence.
He did however do the next best thing.....he became stranded on The Zodiac, joined the Barq's crew and takes it out on Doode instead...so it worked out quite nicely!
Despite his imperial origins and the crew's misgivings, there is no one Captain Daviik would rather have on the "pig" Mr Mylar.
In his own words,Doode bugs him; "like a toothache".
Rarely speaks unless required....comes across as "intense" without saying a single word....has been known to clear entire rooms by simply revealing hardware.

I will post the infamous YM-2800 transports customized stats as interest builds.

Peace & Light (and PUNCH IT!!!)


----------



## Ftr

I was looking at your npc charactes and their skills and i realized that either:

1)  I dont understand the creation rules well and screwed up my stats big time,

2) the npc stats are tweaked for story purposes and dont really correlate to real rules, or

3)  I'm just brain cramping and not translating my stats into usable totals properly.

I need you to walk me thru it a bit.  Can you take a peek at my character and help me out?

Jim


----------



## Eryiedes

Ftr said:


> I was looking at your npc charactes and their skills and i realized that either:
> 
> 1) I dont understand the creation rules well and screwed up my stats big time,
> 
> 2) the npc stats are tweaked for story purposes and dont really correlate to real rules, or
> 
> 3) I'm just brain cramping and not translating my stats into usable totals properly.
> 
> I need you to walk me thru it a bit. Can you take a peek at my character and help me out?
> 
> Jim




1) As discovered yesterday, the npc's MAY have 2 skills they are NOT supposed to....I would have corrected the problem but EnWorld wants me to pay 3 dollars to have the ability to edit my posts once more and I completely disagree with them so future drafts will correct this problem.

2) NPC's were created using game rules but they do NOT follow PC equipment purchase rules set by the campaign nor were their ability scores generated using the point allocation system...they were rolled.

3) I will have maptools on after 6pm....we'll throw up tokbox and I can take you through anything you have questions with then.

4) The synthdroid npc is only 4th level heroic to offset the 3 levels of non-heroic class she had to start with....(Independant Droids unlike other prestige classes begins at level 3....not level 7)

I will check out your sheey shortly but we may be getting ahead of ourselves.....over a week and the only two takers were from our original d20 group.
If interest is still absent in about a week....I will consider a format change to GURPS....I am curious to try out GURPS with "tactical" mapping considerations in mind....it will bring a whole new level to cinematic combat.
Either way.....we will see.

Peace & Light (and Clone Wars series is some of the worst thinly veiled War Mongering propaganda I have seen in a LOONNNGGGGG time!)


----------



## Ftr

np.  It was only the skills I think I'm doing wrong.  ts not even a worry. We can go over it at your leisure.

Would you guys be interested in playing a tactical wargame?  I imagine that we can play a version of star fleet battles using d20 rules and Star Wars theme instead.

I cold use maptools to set up various star maps and we could recreate famous battles from SW or i could set up a series of progressive battles taking the group through a "campaign" of battles leading to the battle of Endor and beyond to the newer wars fought in the book series.

It would be fairly simple to do.  You could each have your own ship or be crewman on a single ship.  or you could choose a prepared ship from a scenario. Which is more likely in a time line battle.

Let me know.

Jim


----------



## Eryiedes

Fortunately for us, the new starship movement rules are pretty much as complicated as their character movement rules so if it isn't cancelled...tactical complexity won't suffer.
According to new ship rules...the ENTIRE party, if they are on a single ship, will have plenty to contribute and it is unlikely that anyone will be without something to do even if they aren't the pilot during a furball. Character feats such as rapid shot or power blast will be able to transfer that ability into ship combat and engineering becomes far more important for power allocation or shields.
If the thread gains some interest it should be a new experience for us all....I have never used mapping in SW games before lets alone for space combat but it shouldn't be too much different than player level interactions.
I will be lurking.

Peace & Light


----------



## Eryiedes

Quick note to Taren and Ftr.....the only problem with running an adventure with both dark and light aspected protagonists is that if there are ONLY two players....(as is our current situation)....it can't be done....for once the ONLY good character discovers that there is an evil imperial agent among the party....it could ONLY be the OTHER player and the atmosphere of intrigue dies pretty damn quickly as does the game.
Thats why FOUR players must be the minimum number for such a game...just so the players keep guessing and can guess wrong a few times before getting it right.
Its an unusual type of game to run but with the right amount of players it can be VERY entertaining.
The GURPS game however can be run on 2 players and has even run on ONE.
(Most action movies feature ONE hero anyway who is hyper competant so TWO isn't a big stretch....nor would be an entire party (but then the orientation of the game changes with more players)....it is neither a hinderance nor desirable, GURPS I can run on ANY number of players regardless of the situation)
Mind you, assuming that the SW game will go " up" is a bit premature but I am just covering my bases.

Peace & Light


----------



## Ftr

However you think it will work out best.   I am never really concerned about the system used.  Its more about the game itself to me.
Id just as soon roleplay out most situations if possible anyway.  

Just let me know what you decide.

Jim


----------



## Eryiedes

Absolutely not to worry.
My primary concern is to get Taren involved in some action.
System and specifics can be waived...rules are meant to be broken...ask any quantum mathematician!
I only emphasize a possible system change so if those currently involved don't have the source material...I will be able to adjust accordingly.
I am hoping to get a few more players for Saga Edition...but to be truthful....I am with GURPS as Zardoz is with D20...(with the exception of some of the latest releases)...and it would have been my first choice to run but I thought this was a D20 only site when I began my first thread or I would have posted GURPS Bubblegum Crisis, GURPS ADP, GURPS Unreal Tournament , GURPS Star Wars, GURPS Battlefield 2142, GURPS Gamma World, GURPS Star Frontiers or even GURPS Dungeon Fantasy...(all High-End cinematic of course)...before I posted d20.
(Kinda glad I went with d20 instead...but just sayin')
It not a realism mechanic either....but I LOVE second by second turn resolution in wuxia, wushu or chambara....it completely rocks.....and "bullet time" is also a mechanic I am very partial towards.

Something else unrelated just caught my eye but (and forgive me for saying this) I disagree with site ettiquete rule no# 16: Never base a character on yourself.....with respect to GURPS mainly.
For the most part when I GM...I make some broad character assumptions for npc's or antagonists....(sometimes not, but mostly yes)...but when I am a player I prefer to rp based on what I know best.
With THAT in mind....I run the typical GURPS senario in my head.
Walk into a room, bad guys about to do bad things are there....what do I do?
I don't "pull out a gat an start peelin' caps"....I RUN like a hell....because thats what I would DO in that situation....(that and GURPS can have a pretty unforgiving combat system when you are outnumbered, even for competant hero types)....I base my characters stats on me...his advantages...disadvatages, etc.....but only as a base which I then build on....I apply all the different lens and templates till I have the type of character I want and then I rp him to the best of my ability....which WON'T be hard at all....because it's basically ME!
I personally have never encountered a situation like the ones they describe in the ettiquete warning and I have been into rpg for the better part of 27 years....maybe I have just been lucky...(but not for 27 years running as I have never really been that lucky even once since birth)
Personally, if a real person flips out because he was killed and the character was based on him and he completely loses it and goes ballistic......sounds like you didn't need him as a player in the first place....but that's just ME.
Others may feel differently and I NEVER penalize a player for playing however he wants to play....as long as he stays within the confines of the game architecture.
I dunno....I just saw it and i had to say something about it.
(That being said Travis is nothing like me at all...for starters he's a medieval knight but he still probably bathes more than I do!)
Maptool will be up in a few hours....I have to split or it would be up now.

Peace & Light (and if I EVER see a "GURPS - Dancing with the Stars" thread....I'M gonna fly a plane into a freakin' building!)


----------



## Xris Robin

Just noticed this thread, you still looking for people?  For any system or game?  I've never played Saga or GURPS, but it sounds interesting.


----------



## Eryiedes

Christopher Robin said:


> Just noticed this thread, you still looking for people? For any system or game? I've never played Saga or GURPS, but it sounds interesting.




That's not a problem at all.
I should actually take a poll of the players and exactly what it is they would like to play.....(What setting, What system, What gendre, etc...)
So far with you Ftr and Taren....that makes three.
I know Taren would like SW for he has never tried GURPS.
Ftr is new to either and I believe has no real preference as long as the mapping considerations have a degree of tactical complexity to them....which both systems do.
If you have any questions I will be in thread for a while and I usually check for responces regularly.
Maptools is a deal breaker....we all use it.
The mic is not a necessity but it helps.....even if you don't have one....to type your responce to an audio req is a BIG help when you play in real time.
The only other deal breaker is it has to be a week day game for Taren's sake...and not Friday.
Everything else is up for suggestion.

Peace & Light (and Good Hunting)


----------



## Xris Robin

As for me, I'd prefer Star Wars.  I understand d20 already from 4e, so it's easier for me.  (The only other system I've played is BESM).

I've used Maptool, Skype, and Ventrillo for gaming before, so that's no problem for me.

Also, as I'm currently in a biweekly Saturday game, playing on weekdays is fine with me.


----------



## Eryiedes

If 2/3rds want SW then SW it is.
I am checking into a new machine today.
I may or may not be out of touch for a few days so please bear with me.
If you have any questions about the specifics of character generation I should be lurking nearby for a bit.

Peace & Light (and provost marshalls say; "RESTORE THE REPUBLIC NOW OR ELSE!!!")


----------



## Eryiedes

Had to dust off my D20 Future to find some Star Frontiers alien races.
Been a while since I had to do that.
I am pretty sure Ftr is going with a Scout Class, probably human.
I am not sure what Taren has chosen either with respect to race or class.
I was supposed to have maptools up already but I decided to take a night off.
Just doing some reading.
I will probably be in thread for a while if there are any questions....i refresh the page every 10 minutes.
If a fourth player remains absent I will generate an NPC to take the fourth players place and we will proceed from there.
I think everyone should list the days (mon-thurs) during the week that they can play.....also times available would help.
Eventually it will not be uncommon to launch through 2 combat encounters per session....roughly 2 hours each with a brief intermission.
Is everyone well versed with maptools?
(I know Ftr is solid there but what about you other two?)
I do not imagine either skype or ventrillo will be used as tokbox seems to be the prefered method for discourse but if all agree to another format it will be done.
Remember, at the end of the Dark Times and the Rise of the Rebellion, even licenced equipment might be considered COMPLETELY illegal at this point.....any discrepancies will be brought up after character submission.
I should be lurking for a while.
Haven't gone in for new pc yet....needed a flashlight to see label on RAM chips and didn't have one yet was either too busy or too lazy to just YANK the damn thing out and just look at it!
All may bad.
I may be incomunicado for said related reason for a few days but it will only be temporary.

Peace & Light (and no "Grays" in my game setting!)


----------



## Xris Robin

I have to apologize, I have to pull out.  I'm overcommited a bit.  Sorry if I got everyone's hopes up.


----------



## Eryiedes

Christopher Robin said:


> I have to apologize, I have to pull out. I'm overcommited a bit. Sorry if I got everyone's hopes up.




No worries


----------



## Eryiedes

In light of low support, this thread will be discontinued.
Unfortunately since EnWorld wants me to pay 3 bucks to do things like edit and collapse threads and now I won't pay out of principle.
Regardless, futher inquiries will not be responded.
Taren and Ftr please e-mail me or pm me for the venue or system change but the gaming will go on....just a brief delay.

Peace & Light (and finally have my RAM specs!)


----------

